

Choosing the "Right" Maternity Leave Plan - jazzdev
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20130722141555-79695780-choosing-the-right-maternity-leave-plan

======
jazzdev
I get a bit of this "doing it wrong" vibe from friends and family when I'm on
vacation. I take time out of the "work day" for personal stuff, but when I
take time out of "vacation" for work stuff, I get the fish-eye.

